# [VIDEO] Growing an Organic T-shirt



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool Video on Organic T-Shirts

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Crnk9ZiZs[/media]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Growing an Organic T-shirt*

*What a great video!*

It was cool to see the t-shirt go from the seed to an actual finished t-shirt. 

Looks like SOS From Texas also sells wholesale too. Good info for people who are looking for organic t-shirts or t-shirts made in the usa.

Interesting fact I learned from the video: _"1 bale of hay makes 1000 t-shirts"
_


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney. I picked up on that fact too but there talking about the small bail in the video not the 10,000 lbs bails in the field...lol Yes they sell wholesale and are nice to work with. John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Uncle John said:


> Thanks, Rodney. I picked up on that fact too but there talking about the small bail in the video not the 10,000 lbs bails in the field...lol Yes they sell wholesale and are nice to work with. John


Wow, 10,000 lbs bales of hay. That's a LOT of t-shirts 

I think I'm going to buy a couple to check them out. Looks like a good company.


----------

